
Ask HN: I Deleted a Submission Because of a Typo, and I Can't Resubmit It? - TheAsprngHacker
I submitted my new blog post, but I realized that I dropped a word in the title. I deleted the submission, but now I can&#x27;t resubmit it. How can I post it again?
======
TheAsprngHacker
Wait a minute... I don't see this submission on Ask HN (although I do see it
under "new"). However, when I was looking for it, I happened to find
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19187925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19187925).
As a matter of fact, my submission DID begin with "Why I," and when it
appeared, the "Why" didn't appear. Now I realize that I probably didn't make a
typo; HN automatically modified my title.

Does the fact that I'm not seeing this submission under "Ask HN" mean that I
got somehow auto-flagged or blocked for trying to resubmit, or should I just
wait?

~~~
DoreenMichele
A. You probably aren't seeing it because it has no upvotes.

B. I don't think you can submit the same url you deleted. You can edit titles
for a while after you submit something. In the future, you should try editing
to fix typos.

C. You can email the mods about such issues: hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
TheAsprngHacker
Thank you for telling me that I can edit titles. I either forgot or didn't
realize (since I can't do that on Reddit), and I didn't realize that if I
deleted the submission, I wouldn't be able to resubmit it.

